# Help with Cords



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys; i composed this piece and need your expertise to check if these cords are ok,i have a hard ear when it comes to add cords,please correct any cords that are not right,thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Frank55 said:


> Hi guys; i composed this piece and need your expertise to check if these cords are ok,i have a hard ear when it comes to add cords,please correct any cords that are not right,thanks in advance.


Hi there; is anybody home, it's so sad nobody here can help,
did i request in the wrong place?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to TalkClassical, Frank55. I'm sorry you've been disappointed by the response your first post has got, but it's not yet very long since you first posted it.

I think it might be difficult for people to respond to you without knowing anything about you - age, experience as a composer, areas of musical interest etc. I guess people (with the skills to do so) will be happy to help a composer if they are a little acquainted with them on-line.

There is in fact a 'Today's Composers' section of the forum, to which I'll request your thread is moved.

TurnaboutVox
Moderator


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The A-flat seven chord, is your biggest problem. It contains a G-flat and normally when you go to the next chord, the G-flat either moves to an F that is in that next chord or it repeats itself and that repeated G-flat is part of the next chord.

C*h*ord


----------



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Vasks said:


> The A-flat seven chord, is your biggest problem. It contains a G-flat and normally when you go to the next chord, the G-flat either moves to an F that is in that next chord or it repeats itself and that repeated G-flat is part of the next chord.
> 
> C*h*ord


Thanks Vasks; i think i've got it this time!,see attach file.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Frank55, there are several problems with your newest file (Post #5). Let me just deal with one as time is short for me today

Measure 7 - First two beats. The chord for those 2 beats is still Gm (G, B-flat, D) coming from measure 6 according to your file. However the first two beats of the melody notes in m. 7 are C and A-flat. A general rule is that a majority (not necessarily a large majority) of the melodic notes should be members of the chord. Since neither the C or the A-flat is part of the G minor chord this spot is really bad. Either chose a new chord that has either one or both melody notes in it and find new melody notes.


----------



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Frank55, there are several problems with your newest file (Post #5). Let me just deal with one as time is short for me today
> 
> Measure 7 - First two beats. The chord for those 2 beats is still Gm (G, B-flat, D) coming from measure 6 according to your file. However the first two beats of the melody notes in m. 7 are C and A-flat. A general rule is that a majority (not necessarily a large majority) of the melodic notes should be members of the chord. Since neither the C or the A-flat is part of the G minor chord this spot is really bad. Either chose a new chord that has either one or both melody notes in it and find new melody notes.


Thanks Vasks; like this?

https://postimg.org/image/kgvvoqdup/76330540/


----------



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Frank55 said:


> Thanks Vasks; like this?
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/kgvvoqdup/76330540/


I meant like this?

https://postimg.org/image/z73q80rwx/a29a13d8/


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

4' x4' x 8' = 1 cord


----------



## Frank55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ukko said:


> 4' x4' x 8' = 1 cord


Thanks Ukko; can you be more detailed please ; don't understand 4x4x8= 1 cord ?My music background is very weak,just learned by myself the hard way.


----------

